# Looking for a comic



## Sabata101 (Jun 5, 2010)

I came across a comic series a while back and it caught my intrest.  I cant' find it at all now and need help finding it.  It was about a girl traveling out of her village with her uncle to go see her Relatives or cousins which she had not seen in a while.  If some one could help me find it that would be most helpful.


----------



## zsewq55912 (Jul 10, 2010)

well, what comic is was you see it, like what yr?


----------

